# Cardiopulmonary bypass without unifocalization



## Cyndi113 (Jan 24, 2008)

Our surgeon performed a procedure which we feel should be coded as 33926. He disagrees and says he performed an emergent cardiopulmonary bypass but no unifocalization was performed. Any ideas on which code to use? He wants to bill 33999 but we trying to avoid it.

Thanks for any help,
Cyndi


----------



## Davistm (Jan 28, 2008)

What did the physician do after performing cardiopulmonary bypass?  Did he do a procedure on the pulmonary artery?  If so, you might want to look at codes 33910 or 33922.


----------

